# Karcher K2.36M £30 Morrisons



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Posted on Hotukdeals yesterday and I thought there'd be no chance of getting a hold of one, but I managed after ringing around a few of the stores in my area.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/karcher-k2-36-pressure-washer-now-30-clearance-instore-morrisons/863162#post10501081

Could be useful for someone on a budget (like me) and tight on space (like me) and missed the £45 Nilfisk deal on Amazon (like me). And you can't go wrong at 30 notes. Just don't keep the bloody thing in the garage when it is freezing!

I know there are lots and lots of haters on the cheaper Karcher washers but not all of us have all of the above in abundance to justify £200+ on a washer. Although I wish I did have a better one  - oh and the inlaws have had one for about 2 years and it hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

That is an absolute bargain!


----------



## SimonRob (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the share, I know where I'm going after work 

Hope they have some in stock!


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

SimonRob said:


> Thanks for the share, I know where I'm going after work
> 
> Hope they have some in stock!


Seriously probably best to call your local stores first to make sure and get them to reserve it and put away for you. These things will be going like hot cakes.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

i've got one and I dont think its the greatest if im honest.

Not bad for the price mind.

Daz.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> i've got one and I dont think its the greatest if im honest.
> 
> Not bad for the price mind.
> 
> Daz.


What is so bad about it if you don't mind explaining - I am not a professional user and probably wouldn't know the difference


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

as you say it`s ideal for someone on a tight budget


----------



## SimonRob (Jan 28, 2011)

They don't and havn't had them in my local stores


----------



## derekj (Aug 5, 2009)

i have 1 of these and they work well with my lance . so just picked up a second 1 for spare . cany go wrong at that price


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive got same model and its ok, could do with abit more ooomph IMO but for £30 it's an absolute steal!

I bought mine for £80, which was half the RRP at the time!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

CoopersE91 said:


> What is so bad about it if you don't mind explaining - I am not a professional user and probably wouldn't know the difference





MadOnVaux! said:


> Ive got same model and its ok, could do with abit more ooomph IMO but for £30 it's an absolute steal!
> 
> I bought mine for £80, which was half the RRP at the time!


What mad on vaux said mate, seems like it could use a bit more oomph if you get what I mean, its not bar you want to be looking for its flow rate Ltrs/Min higher the better.

decent for the monies though.

Daz.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool thanks, I will keep the flow/min thing in mind.

I can't really guarantee the flow of the water from the standpipe I use so too high a flow and I'd probably be in diffs.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

SimonRob said:


> They don't and havn't had them in my local stores


Apparantly many Morrisons stopped selling PW's a few months ago for some reason, but are re stocking in April? Maybe it's one of those stores - sorry you didn't have any luck mate


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

ive got that one and its a bit poo

it often cuts out and sounds like there is no water going through it and the motor continues to run not a nice sound


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

bug.mania said:


> ive got that one and its a bit poo
> 
> it often cuts out and sounds like there is no water going through it and the motor continues to run not a nice sound


I found that happens when there is not enough flow from the mains, and if the hose is too long. Give that a shot see if it improves.


----------

